# Wilderness Athlete products



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone use or have you tried Wilderness Athlete products? I’m mostly interested in the Hydrate & Recover and the Energy & Focus product lines. I’ve researched a bit online and everything I’ve read says they’re great, but all of the people who are writing actual credible reviews (People that really know something about fitness and not just Joe Amazon shopper) are people who are working out way harder than I am. I usually spend 45 minutes to an hour per workout session, and that includes weights and running. Would these products actually make an appreciable difference in my performance or would they just be expensive feel good supplements?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I use the mountain ops stuff & like it! I use the Enduro, Blaze, & Ascent


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I got 2 free sample packets from the Wilderness Athlete booth at the expo. I tried one of the packets. I thought it was really interesting that it had a blue package and came out pink. The flavor is not that great. I am impressed with how it hydrates. Typically I buy 2 powerades when I go out on a 3/4 day hike. Those packets are about 20 for $30 the thing that has me really considering the expense of paying that small amount extra for the Wilderness Athlete "Replenish and Recover" only is the fact that the packet says that it helps reduce muscle cramps. 

I have had cramps out on the hillsides that I thought were going to leave me stranded. Luckily they always work themselves out, but it sure reduces my mobility. I think I am going to go ahead and take the plunge and buy me a 20 pk.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back. 

Nambaster, if you don't need the prepackaged version, they sell a tub for $30 that has 60 servings instead of 20 packets. $0.50/ serving is easier for me to justify than $1.50/serving. 

I'm likely going to get some for my more intense training hikes, and for actual hunts, so I might as well try it during my regular workouts and see if it helps. I plan on getting the tub and using my vacuum sealer without the vacuum to make my own packets for use in the field.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, if you're an Amazon prime member, you can get free shipping and no tax for the same price.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I gotta find the card that I got at the expo. I think it was good for 30% off or something like that.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

25% off on any purchase over $39.95...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

A quick update on some of the Wilderness Athlete products. 

I ordered a tub of Hydrate & Recover and a tub of Energy & Focus on Amazon at the beginning of the month and have been using them since. I mix a modified version of their "Superman" drink using a full serving of H&R and a half serving of E&F in 22 oz of water. That's a little more diluted than the recommended mixing directions but I found the prescribed ratios to be too sweet for my tastes. This ratio works out good because there are 60 servings of H&R but only 30 servings of E&F per tub so the 2:1 ratio will make the tubs run out about the same time. 

I'm not sure if it's placebo effect or not but I have been able to work out harder these last couple of weeks. So much so that I had to back off my running because I was getting major shin splints. I found I wasn't fatiguing as quickly so I kept pushing my running till it was too much too fast. I went from consistently (for the last two months) running 3 miles on my cardio days and 1.5 miles on my heavy lifting days both at about 10 minute mile pace, to running 4 miles on cardio days and 2 miles on my heavy lifting days at about 9 minute mile pace. This change took place in just over a week and a half. I was also able to add a lift to my cardio day to include four major muscle group lifts after my run instead of three. 

It could be all in my head and I just believe that I can do more so I do, or it could be that I wasn't properly hydrating before and I'm more conscious of it now. Whatever the reason, I'm able to work harder for longer stretches since I started using these two products. 

Also, for what it's worth, I went on a 100 mile bike ride with our Scout troop and I was one of the few that did not suffer from severe leg cramps during the ride. Which I find interesting since on two of the longer (20 miles and 30 miles) training rides, prior to using the WA products, I got calf and quad cramps. Again, it could be that I'm more conscious of hydrating since I started drinking the WA products, but so far they seem to be working for me.


----------

